# Chère Cherine: 1000 cherishable posts!



## elroy

*!!!مرحى يا شيرين*
*جزيل الشكر*
*على التزامك الدائم لمنتدى اللغة العربية*
*وعلى مساهماتك الثمينة والممتازة*
*وعلى ذكائك الخارق*​ 
*وبشكل خاص*
*!**على روحك الطيبة وأخلاقك التي بلا مثيل*​ 
*!ألف ألف مبروك وإلى الأمام*​


----------



## Josh_

Congratulations, Cherine!  


Your posts have been very instrumental in helping me strengthen my Arabic.  Thanks.


----------



## Whodunit

*!مَبْرُوك، يَا شِيرِين*​
 
* أَنَا كُنْتُ عَاجِز عَن كٍتَابَة الْعَرَبِيَّةَ بِلاَ مُسِاْعَدَتِكِ*​


----------



## Kelly B

Even though I don't speak Arabic, my impression of you is delightful. Congratulations.


----------



## Agnès E.

Je ne parle pas arabe non plus, mais je parle français, et ça aide à vous apprécier, Cherine ! 

Joyeux premier postiversaire !


----------



## anangelaway

_*Azul Cherine ! Gedha !*_ ​


----------



## la reine victoria

_Félicitations et merci_
_Chère Cherine._​ 

View attachment 2698​ 



La Reine V​


----------



## cherine

*Oh GUYS !! This is so kind of you !*
Thank you so much for the kind words
Dans toutes les langues
 (même celles que je ne connais pas) 
ربنا يخليكو ليّا
May this great forum keep on gathering
all of us who love languages and
kind human relations​ 
​


----------



## zaby

Félicitations Cherine !​ 
Tu ne rates jamais une occasion 
de parfaire ton français,​ou d'aider un autre membre.​Tu es ... 

View attachment 2705​


----------



## cherine

*Merci beaucoup Zaby, **C'est infiniment gentil *
*J'espère être à la hauteur profondeur de ce que tu dis *​


----------



## GenJen54

*Cherine, *

*A belated (by 4 posts) congratulations on sharing your immeasurable wisdom and insight with us. You bring Cultura a perspective that is greatly needed - and appreciated. Keep up the great work.*


----------



## timpeac

Many congratulations for your postiversary, and here's to many more!


----------



## cherine

Thank you so much Genjen and Timpeac.
Genjen, you're so kind  I too enjoy very much "meeting" you and all our fellow forer@s on cultura and learn alot from the very interesting posts.


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Dear Cherine,

I wish our paths crossed more frequently on these forums.   I'm always so happy to see your name pop up, because I know that the post will be interesting, thoughtful and open-minded.

It's people like you who make this forum such a great sea to swim in!

Squeeeeeee click-click-click squeak click squeeee click-click click-click-click SQUEAK!!! *

Chaska

* (Dolphin-speak for 1,000 congratulations!)


----------



## cherine

Dear Chaska,
Thank you so much, I too wish the same; I learn a lot from your posts, specially those in the Culture forum 
Thanks for the so cute Dolphin-speak wishes


----------



## Bienvenidos

(Farsi)
ﻙﻴﺭﺒﺘ
(Sorry, I couldn't get it any bigger  )​ 
¡enhorabuena!
¡felicidades! 
Gracias por la ayuda que nos has dado. Eres una forara inteligente e amable. ​ 
Congratulations Cherine, you are a wonderful person: always polite and respectful! Your wonderful insight has helped me learn about the similarities between our languages.  Thank you for everything; it's a pleasure to share these forums with you. ​ 
*Bien*​


----------



## cherine

*Shukran jazilan Bien for all the nice words.*
* I enjoy very much sharing the thoughts about our mutual languages*
**​


----------



## Jana337

cherine said:
			
		

> *Shukran jazilan Bien for all the nice words.*
> * I enjoy very much sharing the thoughts about our mutual languages*
> **​


 One more then - I am always late. 

Thank you for the spirit of friendliness that you spread wherever you enter. 

Jana


----------



## cherine

Merci Jana,
You're the sweetest angel I've met in this WR
Hope we get to see you more often in the Arabic forum


----------



## Heba

*مبروك يا شيرين*
*Congratulations Cherine*
 

Thanks for always being friendly and helpful​


----------



## cherine

*Thank you so much dear Heba*
* عقبالك *
*I love having you with us in the forum,*
*feels like home, no ? *​


----------



## LV4-26

Félicitations à notre dauphin favori.


----------



## cherine

*  Merci beaucoup LV, c'est très très gentil de ta part  *


----------



## Fernando

A bit late...

Thank you for your posts.


----------



## cherine

Muchas gracias Fernando 
This is very nice of you.


----------



## Lancel0t

Kelly B said:
			
		

> Even though I don't speak Arabic, my impression of you is delightful. Congratulations.


 
So am I. COngratulations Cherine..


----------



## cherine

Thank you so much Lancel0t


----------



## cuchuflete

Thank you Cherine!

 *Your posts are always so nicely stated, intelligent,
and interesting.

Congratulations,
a very late Cuchu
*​


----------



## cherine

Dear Cuchu,
Even late, your words are so nice. I'm honored  



			
				cuchuflete said:
			
		

> *Your posts are always so nicely stated, intelligent,*​
> 
> *and interesting.*​


In Egypt we say "min ba3Di ma 3indakom" (=this is [just] some of what you have)  
Nice, Intelligent AND interesting is our great Cuchu 

Thanks again


----------

